# Ford 3500



## kwtractor123 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a 1972 Ford tractor and my power steering cylinder leaks bad. I can't rebuild it because each end is welded(throw-a-way). Any advice to buy a used one? New setup is $1400 ( bigger than my pocketbook)
Thanks
Leaky cylinder


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

A good hydraulics shop can rebuild it for you. They cut one or both ends off, rebuild it and reweld the ends back on. Not cheap, but probably the best alternative. The problem with a used one is that you never know what you're getting.


----------

